# Sticky  Welcome to "Show N' Tell"



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello,

Welcome to the Show N' Tell forum, here you'll be able attach pictures of your previously / recently finished projects or pictures of yourself, family members, pets etc.. Anything except, adult, illegal or 18+ materials.

In this forum you'll be able to upload various image file types, with restricted file sizes and restricited pixel heights and widths. The types and size restrictions go as follows:

*.GIF, .gif
*File size: 5 MB max
Image width: 2000 pixels max
Image height: 2000 pixels max​*.JPE, .jpe*File size: 5 MB max
Image width: 2000 pixels max
Image height: 2000 pixels max​*.JPG, .jpg*File size: 5 MB max
Image width: 2000 pixels max
Image height: 2000 pixels max​*.JPEG, .jpeg*File size: 5 MB max
Image width: 2000 pixels max
Image height: 2000 pixels max​*.PDF, .pdf*File size: 5 MB max​*.PNG, .png*File size: 5 MB max
Image width: 2000 pixels max
Image height: 2000 pixels max​*.PSD, .psd*File size: 5 MB max
​The file size restrictions are per image not per post, so you can post as many 5MB 2000x2000 image files as you want per post.

If you have any questions or comments, feel free to ask them.

Enjoy!


----------

